# Vinyl Plotters



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Does anyone have one?

I like stickers and I am really into marketing and promotion and see plenty of value in decal type advertisments and sinage.

I am always thinking of new stickers business and non business related but its too expensive to get randome stuff made here and there.

So I thought about just buying my own plotter. Id save a buttload of cash in no time quick. I dont need anything big nor can I afford a huge one but I saw one on ebay made by usplotter or something like that and for a 12" plotter it would cost about $250 not including materials like vinyl and backing and whatnot.

Is that a decent plotter?

I know this post is all over the place but to those that have one, was it worth it? any brand recomdations? advise?

Thanks!


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

I had one on my "to buy" list, right before an embroiderer. Didn't buy either yet though. Never know when you might need one. There's a lot of information on them on google. I found a couple different brands in that price range & never really heard anything one way or the other on them.


----------



## packey (Oct 15, 2007)

Sound awful cheap. but then I know things in the sigh bussines keep getting cheaper. the 12 inch will only allow for 10 inch characters. Also these smaller units are really light and very slow. Many of the cheap import plotters work off older out of date soft ware. I know this from experience I have a plotter that is 3 years old that will not run of anything newer than windows 98 this is not a problem for me I just use an older computer for that unit. I am just letting you know what to look for. I bet if you are looking Roland makes a sticka machine that is in 10,12,15 inch versions I bet you coul find a used one for not a whole lot. as far as good brands look for roland, lynx, summa graphtec


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a US Plotter but it's a 24 inch one. Had it over a year now with no problems whatsoever. Can't complain a bit. Got that for $400 I think. It's paid for itself and then some. One cool thing about it is that it uses blades for a Roland so they are cheap and plentiful.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

carcrz;485496 said:


> I had one on my "to buy" list, right before an embroiderer. Didn't buy either yet though. Never know when you might need one. There's a lot of information on them on google. I found a couple different brands in that price range & never really heard anything one way or the other on them.





packey;485570 said:


> Sound awful cheap. but then I know things in the sigh bussines keep getting cheaper. the 12 inch will only allow for 10 inch characters. Also these smaller units are really light and very slow. Many of the cheap import plotters work off older out of date soft ware. I know this from experience I have a plotter that is 3 years old that will not run of anything newer than windows 98 this is not a problem for me I just use an older computer for that unit. I am just letting you know what to look for. I bet if you are looking Roland makes a sticka machine that is in 10,12,15 inch versions I bet you coul find a used one for not a whole lot. as far as good brands look for roland, lynx, summa graphtec


thanks for the advise.

I am still looking for other opinions as well.

Also, those Roland machines look nice but pricey. Are they something to look at used? or is this one thing you want to buy new?

here is the unit i was looking at

http://www.uscutterdirect.com/USCutter-12-Refine-Vinyl-Sign-Cutter-Plotter_p_1-27.html


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a 48inch that I bought off Ebay. I made the signs for my trucks and have made a little extra $$$ making decals for my kids and there friends, I even made some signs for a few restaurants. I got in to it when I was helping a friend that owns a sign shop. I learned how and it it pretty easy.payuppayuppayup If you have any questions you can call me(Tom) at 616-889-1133.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Brands like Roland and Suma have excellent tracking. Eg when you print something really long it doesnt wander. However I bought a 32" a few years back and it cut some monster signs no problem. More then paid for itself. I found out however that after I bought it many people started telling me they had one, and that they would cut me signs cheap. Ah well. Look at what software comes with the plotter. I got Flexi by Amible. It works pretty good. If you get frustrated easily dont get a sign plotter or get into the sign business. Its pretty frustrating when a giant pc of vinyl folds over and sticks to your work area, your arm, your knife and its all crooked.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

Mine is RED SAIL.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I paid $1000.00 for my 48in with software. and it was worth it. I can give you a web site to go to if you PM me.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thnaks everyone. Gives me something to think about a bit more. 

Ryder, sent you a PM

Anoyone else have any input?


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Don't buy a machine that uses anything less then 15" vinyl. Having to use 12" vinyl limits you severly as to the types and colors of vinyl you can use. Most vinyl comes in 15" and 24" sizes,

You also need to get a good software program. Flexi and UltraFlex are the best. Roland makes the Roland CutChoice that comes standard with their cutters. The Roland GX24 CAMM-1 cutter is one of the best in the industry. It's about $2000, I have had one for years and it works fantastic.

Roland makes a cheaper model in 8, 12, and 15 inch models called a STIKA, but it is for hobbiests and not a commercial cutter.

Mind you we are talking about cutters, *all they do is cut one color vinyl, they don't print on vinyl and then cut it out*. A printer/cutter like the Roland VersaCAMM 30 inch is about $15,000.

Hope this sheds a little light onyour vinyl cutting questions...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

NJ Plowman;486240 said:


> Roland makes a cheaper model in 8, 12, and 15 inch models called a STIKA, but it is for hobbiests and not a commercial cutter.
> 
> Hope this sheds a little light onyour vinyl cutting questions...


Thanks for your help. But I wont be using this plotter for lettering my trailer and truck. I just want to make small stuff. I dont have the cash to buy something for even $500. I am doing this as a low budget type thing. For the big stuff i have a good friend that is in the sign business and he was the one that lettered my trailer and truck. His sign shop is about an hour away so i dont want to pester him for every little idea i come up with. that is my primary reason for buying a smaller plotter. It will probably get a lot of use at my wifes school classroom.


----------



## wishin4snoww (Dec 20, 2007)

Us plotters comes with crap for software the only thing it will be good for is regular letters only and all measurements have to be converted very limited. My first one was a usplotter 28" and since upgraded a bit. You get what you pay for.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

It never occured to me to get my own plotter. I have spent over $500 in the last year lettering my trucks. Could have had one paid off by now.

I'd have the business name on a lot more stuff if I had my own.

What is the cost of the vinyl? Length, width, cost?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

QuadPlower;487743 said:


> It never occured to me to get my own plotter. I have spent over $500 in the last year lettering my trucks. Could have had one paid off by now.
> 
> I'd have the business name on a lot more stuff if I had my own.
> 
> What is the cost of the vinyl? Length, width, cost?


yeah thats sorta my reasoning but i think im gonna hold off on the idea until i can gat a better quality unit and a larger one.

Vinyl is cheap. on ebay you can get a 5 year vinyl on a 12in wide roll thats 50ft long for about $12 plus shipping. basic colors are the cheapest but if you get the metalic looking kind or the chrome kind its a bunch more expensive. i hate putting sign guys out of more work but it really does get expensive fast. I figure ill get one thats 24" wide and leave the big big stuff to my friends sign shop. That way i can nail out the little things on my own like yard signs and cools stickers to put on mowers and equipment.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

It depends on color, with of roll, length of roll, brand of vinyl, and if it is warrantied for outside use and for how long. I buy Oracal in 15inch wide and 50yds long 5year outside warranty for around $55.00 a roll. and $65.00 a roll for Avery brand.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

That's cheap!!

I like my sign shop. I have a good time going in and ordering stuff. They have my logo, phone number, sayings, etc on the computer so I go to them instead of another shop. In the beginning they were helpfull coming up with business ideas and stuff. But now I just go in because I don't have my own plotter.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

When I have ordered they come on a piece of transfer paper, any idea where to get that?


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

You can buy the transfer paper from the same place you get rolls of vinyl. Look in your yellow pages under sign supplies or sign making supplies.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

For software, the signcut software that comes with the US plotter works quite well with Corel Draw. As you will find out if you have to look for sign software, this is a MUCH more cost effective solution, just takes more patience to use it.

Also, don't think you're gonna make a bunch of money with it. It's just like plowing - LOWBALLERS everywhere willing to work for free. But you can make a few bucks to pay for it pretty easy. Go to one of the sign shop forums and you'll see them whining about lowballers just like on this here forum.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I found the transfer paper. In all the paper, two rolls of vinal (30ft each), cutter (25")with software total was just over $ 500.00, should be enought to do all 5 trucks. I was quoted $ 285 for one truck yesterday, so I think this is a better route, vinyal is cheap so I can afford to mess up a little (saving $ 1000). I also can do my trailers, etc, not looking to start another business, just save some $$$$, this route the bus name will be plaster all over everything.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

You will find they might even call you a lowballer, cause you dont have a real business in signs. Just be careful. To be honest people will find you and want you to do stuff. I have done a few things for guys that have racecars and need something patched up. I mainly bought mine for my own stuff and it has served well. I cant say it has a ton of hours on it and I think that is the part about the more expensive ones, they are made to run all day cutting signs, just like your truck should be out working the whole storm type deal they want theirs cutting all the time. Also the installation of signs I think is more where the money is. Boom trucks, lighting, electrical, creating new ideas and leds even.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I think its funny that to have a vynil plotter at home to do your own signs as a hobby and if you make a couple of bucks on the side that is ok. But if someone does the same thing with a plow on the front of their truck they are low balling, a$$ holes, with a 9-5 job, just out to take money away from the guy that is trying to support his family plowing snow.

I have a welder in my shop. I don't pay to have anything welded.
I have a paint brush and roller. I don't pay to have anthing painted.
I have a stove in the kitchen. I don't pay to have someone cook for me,(all the time)
I have a car. I don't pay a taxi to drive me around.
I have a printer in my office. I don't pay to have someone print stuff for me.

Goes to show that everyone is a "low baller" somewhere in their life. If you have a skill or a tool that is used to make money by someone else and you to if for lower than standard cost, in some peoples minds, you are a "low baller."

Sorry to get off topic. I had never thought about buying a plotter until this thread. I might now when things calm down a little bit.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

QuadPlower;490911 said:


> I think its funny that to have a vynil plotter at home to do your own signs as a hobby and if you make a couple of bucks on the side that is ok. But if someone does the same thing with a plow on the front of their truck they are low balling, a$$ holes, with a 9-5 job, just out to take money away from the guy that is trying to support his family plowing snow.
> 
> I have a welder in my shop. I don't pay to have anything welded.
> I have a paint brush and roller. I don't pay to have anthing painted.
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I am partners in a professional graphics shop, and have over 20 years experience in truck lettering and fleet graphics.

If you guys need any lettering, just drop me a PM, I will be glad to help you out. I will custom cut lettering to your specs and send it out to you with the tools and instructions to apply it. I will ship it within a day or two.

I have always gave the members of plowsite fantastic deals on lettering. I figure we are all family so here are your average costs:

_Average cost for two doors is only $65.00 plus shipping!

A complete truck will average about $150-$250 depending on what you want done! _

That's professionally done, not on one of those cheesy hobby cutters. We also do shirts and jackets...let me know if you guys need anything!


----------

